# Crossbow Bolts and Broadhead choices and why?



## rugerfan (Dec 29, 2019)

I know there have been a few posts lately about some of these topics. I am a total noobie as far as cross bows.  My Killer Instinct Hero 380 should be delivered this week, and I trying to figure this all out.  All the choices out there are kind of making me nuts. Reading review after review. 

When I used to hunt with a compound. I was into Aluminum Arrows from Easton and I only shot Muzzy 100 Grain fixed broadheads, but so much as changed since the last time I even shot my bow almost 10 years ago.  Never ventured into the world of Graphite or Carbon Arrows or mechanical broadheads. 

So I see all these brands of crossbow bolts and broadheads.  So I am going to ask these questions: 

1) Carbon or Aluminum and why? What Brand? 
2) Fixed or Mechanical Broadhead and why?  What Brand? 

Also I want to hear about successes and failures. Did what you use work and kill the game you were after?


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 29, 2019)

rugerfan said:


> I know there have been a few posts lately about some of these topics. I am a total noobie as far as cross bows.  My Killer Instinct Hero 380 should be delivered this week, and I trying to figure this all out.  All the choices out there are kind of making me nuts. Reading review after review.
> 
> When I used to hunt with a compound. I was into Aluminum Arrows from Easton and I only shot Muzzy 100 Grain fixed broadheads, but so much as changed since the last time I even shot my bow almost 10 years ago.  Never ventured into the world of Graphite or Carbon Arrows or mechanical broadheads.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 29, 2019)

I differ from Buckman in that I tried the cheap Walmart arrows, and couldn’t get two to fly the same out of my new pse crossbow. They would hit in the kill zone, but wouldn’t group like I like my bows to group. There’s no reason my crossbow shouldn’t out group my Mathews. 
so I got a pack of black eagle executioners. Absolutely love them. Group way better than the wal mart arrows. Not saying they won’t work, but I just couldn’t have confidence personally. 
I like a good mechanical head, the 1.5” rages are epic. Spitfires are my go-to. 
As far as lessons, let the deer get CLOSE, and refuse long distance shots. (30+)


----------



## antharper (Dec 29, 2019)

I agree with buckman , I bought several bolts from Walmart after season a couple years ago and see no use in shooting anything else , they do exactly what I want them to do , and for broad heads I use the 2 blade rage also , actually bought 20 China rages on eBay for 20 or 30 bucks and have killed every deer I’ve shot with them


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 30, 2019)

antharper said:


> I agree with buckman , I bought several bolts from Walmart after season a couple years ago and see no use in shooting anything else , they do exactly what I want them to do , and for broad heads I use the 2 blade rage also , actually bought 20 China rages on eBay for 20 or 30 bucks and have killed every deer I’ve shot with them



Ive always wondered about those China Rages. Ill be ordering some and save some more pennies. Thats good teamwork right there!


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 30, 2019)

Gold Tip Ballistic Pro 425's - carbon 
Rage- Hypodermic NC
Shooting this out of a Ghost 420 and it will stack them on each other out to 60..


----------



## BDD (Dec 30, 2019)

The higher dollar bolts have a straightness rating of either .003  or .001 , 

If you are only shooting out to 30 yards $5 - $6 bolts are fine,  If you

want to be consistence at 50 - 60 yards or more, go with the higher dollar bolts.

.003 are about $70 for a 3 pack,  001 are about $100.



Rage , 2 blade 100 grain crossbow heads are what I use.  They come with a practice head

That flies the same as the actual heads and holds up well.


----------



## transfixer (Dec 30, 2019)

Another vote for the higher dollar bolts,  Black Eagle Executioners shoot like absolute darts,  much better than the bolts that came with the xbow, I'm using the knockoff Rage's also,   they fly like field points,  and I haven't had any issues with them.


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 30, 2019)

I am with the group that says don't go getting your bolts at Walmart if you plan on shooting out past 30 yards.  I differ in that I like a mechanical broadhead with a fix blade on it as well and that's why I use Muzzy Trocar.  These xbows are fast and I have had instances with only mechanical blades where they didn't open and I had very little blood to trace.  The Trocar gives me both.


----------



## transfixer (Dec 30, 2019)

The ones I am using are the 3 blade fixed broadheads with a chisel tip,  I don't trust the ones that flip open on impact.


----------



## Dewayne w (Dec 30, 2019)

I shoot 400 gr bees,they shoot like lazers.my broadhead choice is swacker 100gr green.


----------



## rugerfan (Dec 30, 2019)

Thanks for all the advice guys.  She was delivered today, just finished putting it together.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 30, 2019)

BDD said:


> The higher dollar bolts have a straightness rating of either .003  or .001 ,
> 
> If you are only shooting out to 30 yards $5 - $6 bolts are fine,  If you
> 
> ...


I can get a 6 pack of 22” black eagle .001 straightness bolts on amazon for 45 bucks???
That’s 9$ a bolt...that’s cheap assurance when a big buck is on the other side of my arrow flight. But that’s my opinion.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 30, 2019)

ddd-shooter said:


> I can get a 6 pack of 22” black eagle .001 straightness bolts on amazon for 45 bucks???
> That’s 9$ a bolt...that’s cheap assurance when a big buck is on the other side of my arrow flight. But that’s my opinion.



I bought a dozen + 3 arrows at Walmart for I think $0.54 each and killed a griz from 16 yards with my compound.


And I paid $0.39 for xbow bolts at Walmart and bought the cheapest xbow at midwayusa for about $189.99, and shot another griz at 14 steps OTG while he was looking at me.



When you hunt like me you dont have to shoot 60 yards. And you can put the money you save in your 401K.


----------



## rugerfan (Dec 31, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> I bought a dozen + 3 arrows at Walmart for I think $0.54 each and killed a griz from 16 yards with my compound.
> View attachment 997334
> 
> And I paid $0.39 for xbow bolts at Walmart and bought the cheapest xbow at midwayusa for about $189.99, and shot another griz at 14 steps OTG while he was looking at me.
> ...



Sweet Bears. How do I talk you into taking me Bear hunting?


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 31, 2019)

rugerfan said:


> Sweet Bears. How do I talk you into taking me Bear hunting?



We might just go. Im always looking to make new friends. Just have to see whats happening with work, family, and acorns come September.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 31, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> I bought a dozen + 3 arrows at Walmart for I think $0.54 each and killed a griz from 16 yards with my compound.
> View attachment 997334
> 
> And I paid $0.39 for xbow bolts at Walmart and bought the cheapest xbow at midwayusa for about $189.99, and shot another griz at 14 steps OTG while he was looking at me.
> ...


I was responding to the gentleman who said .001 straightness were crazy expensive. Just showing how someone could get them cheaper.
Btw, all my shots on mountain deer this year were 25 yards or less. Compound bow, with arrows that were much more expensive than 9$. lol. Of course, I shot both bucks with the same arrow after refletching it. The bear I let walk was at 13 yards. Got more bucks and bear cubs on video at the base of my tree than you can shake a stick at.
Maybe we hunt more alike than you think.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 31, 2019)

ddd-shooter said:


> I was responding to the gentleman who said .001 straightness were crazy expensive. Just showing how someone could get them cheaper.
> Btw, all my shots on mountain deer this year were 25 yards or less. Compound bow, with arrows that were much more expensive than 9$. lol. Of course, I shot both bucks with the same arrow after refletching it. The bear I let walk was at 13 yards. Got more bucks and bear cubs on video at the base of my tree than you can shake a stick at.
> Maybe we hunt more alike than you think.



10-4. Ive read your post over the years and tend to think we'd have an enjoyable time killing creatures together!


----------



## transfixer (Jan 1, 2020)

At 20yds even the cheapest bolts will do the job,  its when you get out to 40yds or so the better quality ones make a difference,


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 6, 2020)

I was running black eagle executioners out of my Excalibur it was 350fps rating no way it went that. But it shot great with any head.

I upped to a PSE 400fps, went to black eagle zombie slayers. They have a thicker carbon then the executioners. Close but different, 

What I was seeing was with the extra speed, I was getting erratic flight with fixed heads. So I went .001 An stiffer bolt to remedy this issue.

I then upped my tip weight to 150grs with the brass insert an a 400fps rated crossbow, I’m running right at 500gr bolt with 250grs up front, no clue the FOC or the speed but it’s quiet. An I can hold a 2in group at 60yds, it slams on impact. I know people on here who have slowed fast crossbows down to 50fps slower then advertised an blow through deer. So I just made a beastly bolt rig to run through a fast rig an increase the energy.


----------



## rugerfan (Jan 7, 2020)

Thank you all for the advice.  I finally shot my crossbow yesterday afternoon. I was shooting the arrows that came with it. I shot through a cheap walmart foam target on the first shot, and lost that bolt. Second shot went through it as well, but was able to find that bolt. I was shooting at 15 yards.  The Hero 380 shoots smooth and the trigger is really good. The scope seems clear and bright, but I made an adjustment and shot again and it was like the adjustment didn't happen, but I was shooting off hand standing. 

I went in and weighed the arrow on my digital powder scale, without the 100 grain field tip , it weighs 275 grains. The field point weighed in at 99.8 grains.  I bought some bolts at walmart for 3 dollars a bolt on clearance for practice, they are weighing in at 325 grains, but I have not shot those yet.  

I am thinking I want to go heavier on the bolts to increase the energy down field.


----------



## transfixer (Jan 7, 2020)

heavier bolts do make the shot quieter, and obviously will hit harder, at some point the fps loss isn't worth the increase in energy,  you just have to experiment and figure out what works best with your xbow.


----------



## rugerfan (Jan 7, 2020)

transfixer said:


> heavier bolts do make the shot quieter, and obviously will hit harder, at some point the fps loss isn't worth the increase in energy,  you just have to experiment and figure out what works best with your xbow.



Yes sir, that is the plan. To experiment through the off season and find the best possible combination.


----------



## rosewood (Jan 7, 2020)

I bought one of the Block targets because my crossbow was going too deep in my old bow target.  I got one like this and it stops most arrows before the fletching hits the target.

I am not sure which one of these I bought.  I know mine is red, but I didn't pay 109 for it, I think it was like $60.  Maybe they changed the color on the 18" one??

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/block-classic-18-target#repChildCatid=273804

*https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/block-22-in-classic-target#repChildCatid=5050060*


Rosewood


----------



## rugerfan (Jan 7, 2020)

rosewood said:


> I bought one of the Block targets because my crossbow was going too deep in my old bow target.  I got one like this and it stops most arrows before the fletching hits the target.
> 
> I am not sure which one of these I bought.  I know mine is red, but I didn't pay 109 for it, I think it was like $60.  Maybe they changed the color on the 18" one??
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip on the targets.


----------



## rosewood (Jan 7, 2020)

I bought the executioner arrows per someone else's recommendation and I bought the muzzy 100 grain 3 fixed blade, forget specific model.  They shoot as true as the field points from my experience.

I also upgraded my scope from the very poor glass scope that came with mine and bought the Nikon P3 crossbow scope.  Like night and day, way clearer and I can see well into twilight with it.  The BDC is a little more difficult to see in low light though.


This is at 59 yards.  And yes, that was where I was aiming.  Used the Nikon SpotOn app to to determine the aiming point.  I printed out a small cheat sheet for ranges and taped to my stock.

My Centerpoint bow says 370FPS which it did shoot with the factory bolts.  However, with the executioners, it is clocking at 342fps across my chronograph.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood (Jan 7, 2020)

I think these manufactures are providing the light bolts so they can claim the faster shooting crossbow.  Which they are faster, until you put a descent bolt in the weapon.

Rosewood


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 7, 2020)

Highly recommend blob targets. Look online and order one. I've got one that i forgot how old it is because I've had it so long. has to have taken thousands of shots, many with broadheads.


----------

